# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Dimissioni da amministratore. Come fare?

## Stefanius

Salve a tutti. Ringrazio tutti quelli potranno aiutarmi e darmi qualche info.
Io sono socio al 50% di una Srl composta da 2 soci. Attualmente io sono Presidente del Consiglio di Amministrazione, e l'altro socio è consigliere. Ho sempre pagato io tutte le spese della società, in quanto l'altro socio subito dopo l'apertura (1 anno fa) ha avuto problemi economici. Quindi ho deciso di uscire da questa società, o di chiuderla. L'altro socio sarebbe disponibile a metterla in liquidazione, ma pretende che sia io a pagare circa 5000 euro di debiti, più i costi di chiusura e non credo sia giusto visto che lui ha superato i suoi problemi economici. Nel frattempo però ho trovato una persona che sarebbe interessata ad acquisire le mie quote e questa per me sarebbe la soluzione migliore, ma vendendo a lei la mia parte, io rimarrei comunque presidente del consiglio di amministrazione? Se inviassi le mie dimissioni, sono sicuro che il mio attuale socio non prenderà mai atto e non le accetterà mai. Cosa dovrei fare? Chiedere al tribunale? Grazie mille

----------


## Roberto72

Dai le dimissioni e lascialo col cerino in mano.

----------


## Stefanius

Vorrei.. Ma se do le dimissioni, non continuerò ad essere responsabile fino a quando non verranno accettate?

----------


## Roberto72

dovrebbe essere un atto recettizio, soprattutto tenendo conto che c'è un altro amministratore e quindi non saresti costretto alla "prorogatio". Quindi mandi pec alla società ed all'altro amministratore e, contestualmente, comunichi all'ag.entrate e alla cciaa che sei dimissionario.
Va approfondito un poco tenendo conto che c'è un cda e quindi ci sarebbe la trasformazione in un organo amministrativo formato da un amministratore unico... ma a naso direi che grossi ostacoli non ve ne sono.

----------


## Stefanius

> dovrebbe essere un atto recettizio, soprattutto tenendo conto che c'è un altro amministratore e quindi non saresti costretto alla "prorogatio". Quindi mandi pec alla società ed all'altro amministratore e, contestualmente, comunichi all'ag.entrate e alla cciaa che sei dimissionario.
> Va approfondito un poco tenendo conto che c'è un cda e quindi ci sarebbe la trasformazione in un organo amministrativo formato da un amministratore unico... ma a naso direi che grossi ostacoli non ve ne sono.

  Davvero? Questa sarebbe una bella notizia perchè il nostro commercialista dice che se l'altro socio non è d'accordo con le mie dimissioni io non posso dimettermi.
A chi potrei chiedere maggiori dettagli sui passaggi da compiere? alla CCIAA? O cercare un altro commercialista o avvocato ?

----------


## Roberto72

mi correggo: se ci sono 2 amministratori e uno si dimette, è come se cessasse la maggioranza o la totalità dell'organo amministrativo, quindi la decorrenza dell'effetto non è immediata essendo demandata all'assemblea la necessità di sostituzione dell'amministratore dimissionario o la modifica dell'organo amministrativo....
Ad ogni modo ti suggerirei di valutare questa strada:
1) di comunicare le tue dimissioni;
2) di convocare l'assemblea per la sostituzione
3) se l'assemblea non decide, ricorso al tribunale per scioglimento per impossibilità di funzionamento dell'assemblea. 
Poi non capisco il motivo per cui l'altro socio non debba accettare le tue dimissioni... soprattutto se tu cedi la quota a terzi, magari sarà il nuovo socio a voler gestire la società. 
Per il resto consiglio di rivolgerti, dopo aver parlato col socio per vedere se riuscite a sistemare la questione senza interventi esterni, ad un commercialista con esperienza oppure ad un avvocato esperto in questioni societarie.

----------

